# BMW Announces Best Dealerships for 2010



## IanR (Nov 25, 2009)

*Best Dealers?*

Finding a good dealership is not easy. Good thing this annnouncement shed some light. I did a little search on CA Dealers that made the list and although New Century appeared to be among the best, the online reviews gave it 2 out 5 stars. A lot of customer complaints. Anyone from the L.A. area had any personal experience with them?


----------



## FLA 335 (Sep 4, 2009)

South BMW FTMFW!!! picked my car up from service there today.. A+ in my book...always goes according to my plan!!! in at 7:30am driving off with the loan by 7:50am... next day drop off loaner at 7:30am and in my car driving to work by 7:40am... $ in my book!!!! 

nice service, good personalities, and alright ladies...


----------



## taggart (Jan 13, 2009)

I buy some of my parts and used to have my car serviced in New Century. My take is that they're pretty honest folk. Tim who's my SA did a great job seeing that my car is done at the promised time and gives me a detailed explanation of what they found and what was done to fix said problem. Now that the maintenance warranty is over, I do my own work but when I used to take my car there, it's well taken-cared of. Only a few complaints: There was one time my car went in dirty and wasn't washed well(still some bugs on the bumper) when it was brought out. Parts counter guys are great but there were occasions(rarely) when I was given the wrong part for some reason(even after verifying year and model) which makes it frustrating at times especially when you don't have a loaner car.(diy) I never bought a car from them though so no feedback on their sales staff. 

The people I know there are like family though and have helped me out thus far even when I don't have my car serviced there anymore. Maybe someday if I get into a problem I can't fix...

Congratulations to New Century and the other winners!!!


----------



## Nic3quik (Jan 3, 2005)

Classic BMW in Dallas Tx? Really? They got one? Um, can't speak for the sales portion, but the SA I use there is pretty good. If they were referring to Byron Gabriel as the reason, i'd believe it.

-nic f


----------



## Clubsport (Aug 24, 2007)

*New Century Comment*

A few years ago, I was selling a 330i ZHP off lease. According to the proposed buyer, he acquired all of my information from an employee at that dealership. He knew my name, address, account number and financial details such as payoff, and contract price. I questioned the GSM on the matter but got nowhere. I would not deal with either of the 2+ BMW/Mini dealerships they own. Perhaps my interested buyer WAS the employee. If so, more of a reason to stay away.


----------



## IanR (Nov 25, 2009)

That's pretty scary. Amazing how much information can leak out of some dealers. Thanks for the headsup.


----------



## E46 323iBeamers (Jan 29, 2010)

I find it a great acheivement for the mentioned dealers to recieve The COE Awards!!!! However, I am highly disapointed that MCKENNA BMW Norwalk, California isn't mention at all whatsoever!!!!! Great disapointment for me!!! Whenever I got there on a regular basic I am taken care of 110% promtly immediately.... Great staff members who care greatly about their jobs and it's clients tremendously whole heartly....... MCKENNA BMW was over looked and it's a shame it didn't rec'd The COE Award!!!!


----------



## PhillyNate (Jul 27, 2008)

I was at DeSimone yesterday, though I am indifferent as to their sales team(CA's, finance and appraiser specifically), the service department is flat out the best in the business. The SA'a are extremely courteous. Your car is very promptly serviced done right and returned in the same condition you left it (unless you like it washed and I don't).I drive about 7 miles out of the way into another state bypassing my closest dealership to have it serviced at DeSimone BMW.


----------



## KushmirKid (Mar 1, 2010)

McKenna is just another stealership


----------



## E46 323iBeamers (Jan 29, 2010)

In response to your comment about Mckenna BMW. I beg to differ! My 3 Brothers and 4 Sistrrs all purchased their Beamers from McKenna...... We're taken great care of 110%!!!! just recently we were given 35% discount in Parts dept. Whatever we need for our cars. Now tell me Who's The Best's Dealership?!!!! Rest my case dude!!!! You're just pissed off because you had a bad experiance with Mckenna. I'll always support Mckenna as long as I continue to drive my 3 Series, which will probably be until I die, lol!!! I've been to other dealers and quite frankly unprofessional sales assciates etc!!! I live in Orange County ( Laguna Nigual) and OC BMW Dealers has the worst service!!!!!! I'd would rather drive the extra miles to Norwalk and do business with McKenna. They've earn my business and $$$$$


----------

